# Lund Tyee 1850 Gran Sport-What do you think?



## Jason Adam

Ever get caught in ungly waves in an underpowered boat? Having enough low end power to manuver in the waves and troughs is where you're gonna wish you had some power behind you.

I agree that the difference between 35 and 45MPH on a calm day is not all that important, but the difference between a 20 minute ride back to port or a 60 minute ride back to port in nasty weather, is a big deal


----------



## double trouble

look at used motor values on n.a.d.a. . a used 125 of the same year is worth only marginally more than a used 200. once you get past the under powered problems ,buy a reasonably sized motor. for an 18 lund ,a 125 is enough.also look at gas mileage and repairs. a bigger motor will eat more gas and does cost more to repair. is it my imagination ,or do big motors seem the self destruct more than smaller ones.seems to me that you see many more 200's with bad powerheads than 125's.it might be that type of owner or it may be that a 200 squeezes every bit of h.p. out of its bore and may be prone to cracked parts.a 4 cyllander (sp) has al longer track record than a 6 especially in johnson/evinrude.
i love those motors that have been in production for 40 years. it gets the bugs out.in these times of big gas bills and fewer buyers , stay practical.


----------



## Beave

I'm gonna go back to my "boat motors are like boobs" mantra. Given the opportunity most guys will take the biggest they can get. However, that doesn't mean they can afford them.

Double Trouble seemed to get my point. Once you've got a boat out of the "underpowered" neighborhood and into the "reasonably powered" range, I think you're okay. I'd certainly advise he get the hull he wants and go with a reasonably sized motor on the back than compromise on hull size so he can max power out. 

And don't take this as a knock on your rig Dave. I've never ridden in it, but that is a VERY nice setup you have. If I had the money that's about my ideal trailerable boat.


----------



## FreeTime

Beave said:


> I'm gonna go back to my "boat motors are like boobs" mantra. Given the opportunity most guys will take the biggest they can get. However, that doesn't mean they can afford them.
> 
> And don't take this as a knock on your rig Dave. I've never ridden in it, but that is a VERY nice setup you have. If I had the money that's about my ideal trailerable boat.


So basically Beave....my boat is like a big set of boobs for you? 
Your welcome to come by a giggle them whenever you like.

Dave


----------



## Beave

Mine wouldn't like me touching much, she's kind of selfish, but I like to gawk.


----------



## Beave

One more thing KI Jim. [Shameless Plug]If you need riggers for the boat see my thread in the coldwater forum. If you perfer a brand other than Walkers or you need anything else, check out the good men of Fishdog co. [/Shameless plug]

Dave, Mark, and Steve are great guys and they'll get you good prices.


----------



## KI Jim

Guys,

Thanks for all of the opinions-it will be interesting to see how it works out. 

Most of what I have to go on is my previous ride which was a 1995 Grady White Tournament 192 with a Yamaha 150 on it. That package performed very well for me-plenty of jump and a 46 mph top end. Comparing the 2:

GW Hull 1950 lbs
4 adults 800
Engine 400
Fuel (60 gal) 360
Other 200
Total 3710lbs

Lund Hull 1525 lbs
4 adults 800
Engine 300
Fuel (42gal) 252
Other 200
Total 3077 lbs 

3077 lbs/3710lbs = 83% weight ratio
125 HP/150 HP = 83% HP ratio

So the HP to weight ratio is identical. I think it is reasonable then to expect very similar performance between the 2 boats. If I then end up getting a 45-47 mph top end and a good solid hole shot I will be real happy. Am I missing anything? 

Jim


----------



## double trouble

you said that you had a yammie on the previous boat. your overall assumtions are very correct ,but if you change brands of motors the power curve could be a lot different.yamaha ,from my perspective has the best overall power curve from hole shot all the way up.mercs have best top end. johnson it depends on the motor but are good mid range cruisers.that being said , your horsepower , weight, and percent of power used are probably right on.the only other difference i could see affecting your calculations is that the lund may be a lot wider and flatter deadrise making for a slower ascent.i.e. less hole shot.


----------



## shametamer

Jason Adam said:


> Ever get caught in ungly waves in an underpowered boat? Having enough low end power to manuver in the waves and troughs is where you're gonna wish you had some power behind you.
> 
> I agree that the difference between 35 and 45MPH on a calm day is not all that important, but the difference between a 20 minute ride back to port or a 60 minute ride back to port in nasty weather, is a big deal


are u trying to scare someone? lol 20 minutes at 45mph..figures to b 15 miles 60 minutes at 35 mph..figures to b 35 miles..or are you saying water gets longer if you go slower? ................but sure seems to me the edmund fitzgerald went down in rough seas...and my buddys fast cat scares bejeezees outa me when she hits 75 or so..claims, him alone, it'll do better than 80mph(but i sure wouldn't top end her in rough seas)..my point would be whatcha doin 35 miles out in bad weather? figure the quote "discretion is the better part of valor" always made sense to me....but back on topic.......the gentleman appeared to be excited about 'the deal' value of this rig..if you go replacing the 2003 125 merc with a 2006 200 merc the price, tax and all goes up considerably...and there goes...the'sweet deal' aspect!...............1996 merc engines 125's valued 2060 to 2450 dollars..the 200 hp mercs valued 2970 to 3535 bucks...bout a grand difference in 10 year old engines


----------



## shametamer

if i may inquire..why ya quittin the grady white?


----------



## tubejig

Not that it matters to me whether it is underpowered or not. Its a very nice boat that is a couple years old and the tag seems very fair to me. Even if the value goes down as soon as it hits the water, I don't believe it really matters to the future owner since the rig will probably be kept for a very long time and not re-sold. Let us know how things turn out.


----------



## Captain Tan Can

I had a Tyee with a 150 Merc. Wouldn't go less. Have had two underpowered boats in the past and I vowed to stay near the max for the boat. It's just like trying to pull a 5000 lb. load with a 130 Hp 4 cyl car. a Chev P/U with a 350 will get better gas mileage pulling the same load because it doesn't have to "work" so hard.


----------



## ESOX

Yea, I would say it is not only underpowered, but exorbitantly over priced for a couple year old boat, even if it has never seen water. I would pass on that deal so fast the dealer would get dizzy: watching me race for the door.






Where exactly was that dealer?:lol:


----------



## FreeTime

I have had a few opinions on but held one back....the price. 

Since it has been brought up now, I will share. As I said, I have a 2001 Lund Tyee which many on this site have seen or fished from. My boat included the full retractable canvas top will camper top to seal it all in which is about a $1300 value. I did not hear something like this included on this deal.

I have the 200 Mercury Opti Saltwater Edition.

I paid $20,500 for mine. The price is very similiar but I have an extra 75 HP and the extra top that comes in very handy in foul weather.

I would agree with ESOX that I think it maybe a little over priced. This time of year is more for sellers than buyers. I bought mine in October when dealers are willing to offload boats to not hold over the winter. If I waited until December on a very cold snowy day I may have gotten another $1000 off. 

Dave


----------



## KI Jim

Wow guys, I had no idea this thread would be so informative!!!


Shametamer asked a great question-why am I quitten Grady. My reply is that I am with a lot of regrets. GW is a great boat-everything that is written about them is true. I really loved the GW and wanted to replace it with another. I cannot afford a new one (they dont make the 192 any more. They have replaced it with the 185 which sells new for over $45k and the 206 which new is around $55k). Problem is that a used Tournament 192 almost never comes up for sale here in the midwest. To get one, you have to go to the east coast (I bought my previous one in New Jersey)-so you have all the issues which comes up with a boat that has run salt water all it's life. A 10 year old Grady which (will come in at around the same price as I am paying for this new Lund) will most likely need:

Major trailer refurbishment-at minimum new brakes
New steering (the saltwater really degrades it)
Several items of hardware replaced
Engine refurbishment
Hull repair

It seems like our salt water brothers beat their equipment up a lot more than we do. It is a much harsher environment.

I have been through it-I don't want to do it again.

The additional consideration is that the new GWs are HEAVY. The Tournament 185 boat only is 2,250 lbs-hull only. This will put the towing weight above 4,000 lbs. With fuel costs the way they are and the fact that I do not want to buy a truck just because I need it to tow the boat, I wanted a lighter boat that will still take me out into the triangle on Erie, salmon fishing off Ludington, gill fishing on the nearby lakes and tubing with my 4 kids. 

As far as the price goes, I have been looking for a 18-19 foot Lund since last summer-orienting more towards the 1800 Fisherman because I didn't think I could afford a Tyee. The best deal I found on a Fisherman was at Highs'. This was a new 2004 Fisherman with a used 2003 115 Merc 4 stroke for $19.9k. Other than that-the dealer in Albany, New York (a 1300 mile round trip) sells his year old 1800 Fisherman rentals (generally with 115 HP 4 strokes) for around $20k. So, It looks to me that the deal I am getting on the 185 is pretty good. I agree that if it was October, I could probably get one for a little better $$ (maybe), but that would mean that all I have for this year is my 14 ft Lund (love that little boat!!). My kids are growing up-and they LOVE to be on the water. I won't go another summer without a good boat.

Jim


----------



## Jason Adam

shametamer said:


> are u trying to scare someone? lol 20 minutes at 45mph..figures to b 15 miles 60 minutes at 35 mph..figures to b 35 miles..or are you saying water gets longer if you go slower? ................but sure seems to me the edmund fitzgerald went down in rough seas...and my buddys fast cat scares bejeezees outa me when she hits 75 or so..claims, him alone, it'll do better than 80mph(but i sure wouldn't top end her in rough seas)..my point would be whatcha doin 35 miles out in bad weather? figure the quote "discretion is the better part of valor" always made sense to me....but back on topic.......the gentleman appeared to be excited about 'the deal' value of this rig..if you go replacing the 2003 125 merc with a 2006 200 merc the price, tax and all goes up considerably...and there goes...the'sweet deal' aspect!...............1996 merc engines 125's valued 2060 to 2450 dollars..the 200 hp mercs valued 2970 to 3535 bucks...bout a grand difference in 10 year old engines


What I was saying that the difference between a underpowered motor and a "excessive powered" motor is not going to matter much on a calm day, other than a faster ride, but on a day when you need low end torque to climb some waves, it could mean a huge difference. The MPH and the Time reference were not meant to be relative to each other. I'm just saying that everybodys biggest concern with engine size is always top speed, but I feel its more important in low speed, nasty weather.


----------



## shametamer

i think you are correct JIM...i hunted from december thru end of march for a lund to fit my needs......and never found an existing or guanteed delivery for a boat that rings up 30k+ out the door.....and i wasn't talking any engine bigger than 115..........switched to starcraft and found NO reputable dealers......i refused to even consider alumacraft after last years experience..and like you, towing(my tow vehicle is a dodge magnum) i am limited in weight. The only thing i am sure of is the next big engine will be an e-tec....lol


----------



## KI Jim

One more thing, I really like the folks at High's even though they are about 150 miles away, I would probably have bought that 1800 Fisherman from them, but they sold the boat (not the engine) to someone in March. The best deal they could cut me was on a new 2006 Fisherman (not a Tyee) with the 2003 used Merc 115 4 stroke @ $22,800-nice deal but this puts me out the door at $24,310 vs $20,200-another $4,110. Wife gave me a budget of $15,000. I got her to go to $20,000 you know what I mean :sad: .

Jim


----------



## kingfisher 11

I am going to dredge up a old thread because it pertains to me. I am looking at a 1997 Lund Tyee Magnum Grand Sport. What is everyone's opinion on these boats? I had heard of issues with floor and transoms? Now that some of you have had these boats over 13 years there must be some opinions? What to look for?


----------



## ESOX

Any wood decks and transoms will have to be replaced eventually, unless you store the boat in a barn and never use it.


----------



## kroppe

Late 90s and early 2000s Lunds are well built. Prior to the Brunswick acquisition. 

Wood is wood, check the floor and transom. 

Check for cracks at the gunwhale where it meets the hull, at the junction where the sides transition from tapered bow to straight aft. If the boat has seen heavy Great Lakes use, this point in the structure can be stressed. Not an issue if it has been used in a bluegill pond most of its life.


----------



## gatorman841

KI Jim said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> This is a 185. The boat weighs 1525 lbs dry and the reviews I read tell me I should be able to expect 45-47 mph. I talked to a guy who had a 175 on one and he didn't like it-he said a 150 max-preferably a 130-140. I also taked to a couple guys who have 115 4 strokes. They tell me they are adequate-but a bit sluggish out of the hole. I think the 125 2 stroke should be ok. When I water test it next week, Ill be conciouse of it-I plan on having it for a long time  .
> 
> Jim


Noway i think a 115 is adequate on a 1850, i have a lund 17’ with the 115 4stroke and wish it was bigger.

Lol welp replying to a 2006 thread


----------

